# Can anyone please upload video of how to root?



## nanheeje (Feb 2, 2012)

I just bought this phone two days ago...

I followed every method from the forum..

Maybe Im the only one who can't root my phone..haha

I tried simplified way more than 5 times...(it took 4hrs

Please help me out

Thank you.!

btw I love this phone so much.


----------

